# How much money have you spent on your dog?



## clonewars222 (Oct 5, 2008)

Just wondering a general amount, either per year or however long you've had your dog. please state whether it's per year or in your dog's entire life


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Carter- 8 months (very rough estimate)
$420 - Food/treats
$400 - Vet
$60 -OTC Meds
$360 - Crate
$660 - Behaviorist/Trainers
$200 - Leashes, Muzzles, Collars
$150 - Beds, Toys (he didn't go through toys too much)
$100 - Items to fix crates and keep him "safe" in the basement
$90 - adoption fee
$125 - Boarding fee
$300 - treadmill
-----------
At LEAST $2505 (this does NOT include the gas driving Carter to the behaviorist, OR the damages that we are still repairing)

Nubs- 6 Months
$270 -Food Treats
$80 - Vet
$60 - Crate
$30 - Toys
$20 - Leash
$75 - Beds
$80 - Trainer
$100 - adoption fee
$125 - boarding fee
-------------
At LEAST $840

Man dogs are expensive. Remind me NOT to add this all up again... AND I keep adding things to this list. My goodness!!!!! I think i've edited this at least 6 times. I'm done no matter what...


----------



## vonDrehle (Aug 17, 2008)

Since I have had Candy (August 16, 2008)
-Adoption Fee $180 
-Apartment Animal Fee $350
-First Petsmart visit ~$500 (I was starting from stratch so I had to get crate, food, toys, bowls, etc...)
- Second Petsmart Visit $312.73 (I know exact amount because the cashier was very rude about me buying that much. Must have been a Cat person)
- Vet Fees ~$300
- Latest Petsmart Visit ~$100
- This weekends boarding, daycare, and grooming ~$75
___________________________
$1817.23

Wow. Didn't realize I had spent that much. But now that all the initial fees, toys, bed for crate, bowls, vaccines, etc... are taken care of it will slow down. But I was wondering where the money for a surround sound system and a PS3 went. But I think it was a good trade.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Alot....the shelties were $700 each, plus $165 each for neuter, a couple hundred each for first years vet visits, $35/month for food for 2 years so far, $400 e-vet visit on xmas day, 2nd year vet visit+Frontline for both, $560...I've bought a total of 6 crates, 3 ex-pens, tons of accessories and toys....

I'm at roughly $5200 for three dogs for two years right now, not counting the mini-van, or $867 per dog per year...only had Shiner 1 year though, and the shelties 2...


----------



## georgygirl (Nov 28, 2006)

Joey (2 yrs)
$375 BYB (never again)
$100 neuter
$300 shots/worming/tests
$2500 sugery/recovery from swallowing toy
$400 food/treats
$250 toys/crate
___________________
$3,925

God, no wonder I'm poor! 
That's not even including extra rent for pet fee


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

Chloe (1 1/2 yrs)

purchase- $350 (byb...arg)
medical bills for first 3 months- well over $4,000
spay- $350
mushroom toxicity vet bill- $300
other misc. vet bills/meds. - $400
total chloe- over $5,400 (and im still probably short on her)

Lexi(1yr)

purchase- $500
spay- $350
misc. vet bills/meds- $100
emergency vet bill to remove bone stuck on her chin  - $200
x-rays and meds for hip dysplasia- $400
total lexi- around $1,550

BOTH
(just very very rough estimates)
toys- $200
treats- $100 
food- $1794
total- $2,094


GRAND TOTAL- $9,044 and i know im really not adding in everything. there are plenty of vet bills in there i have left out, and toys, and treats LOL. this is all for a little over ONE YEAR!! no wonder im broke!

ETA: yeah see i left out dog beds, crates, bowls, leashes, collars...ugh


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I rarely think about, or keep track of, what I spend on my dogs - especially if it involves their well-being. (I think it's a good idea - I just don't do it.)

When I had an Irish setter and two roommates, the Irish setter developed a problem that required a $400 vet tab. I guess that was a lot in 1978. (Now that's a routine visit with vaccinations, Frontline Plus and Heartguard.)

One of my roommates was a hunter with an outdoor springer. He told me, and he didn't mean it unkindly, that he thought I should take my dog out and shoot her rather than spend that much at the vet.

I looked at him and said (not unkindly,) "Tony, you'd better hope you never get sick while you live here."

Sorry to veer off-topic, but I suspect a lot of dog-owners, who are otherwise budgeters, put their dogs in a special area that involves taking better care of the dogs than we do of ourselves.

Still, if you are anticipating getting a dog, it's good to be aware of how immensely expensive they can be over the life of the dog.


----------



## Cooper's Mama (Sep 23, 2007)

$125 - Adoption fee (March 18, 2005)
$90 - Neuter
$185 - removal of porcupine quills from his face

Food, vet visits, flea meds, toys and God knows what else, I couldn't even begin to tally it up! Wait, yes I can: Priceless


----------



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

Oh my... hmmm... I'll just try to sum my guys up:

5 Spays @ $90 = $450
6 Neuters @ $50 = $300
Raw diet is about $100 a month = $1200 a year
Vet bills including vax, HW prevent., monthly medications for the seniors, yearly dental cleanings, ect. is about $150 a month = $1800 a year
8 crates (for those who don't sleep in the bed) = $400
Toys, blankets, beds, treats, and other misc. things total about $150 a year

All these are estimates, but the bottom figure = $an arm and a leg.


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

I am not going to break it down ino an itemized list but in the first 2 months over $1000. The lowest cost was obtaining her. I paid an adoption fee of 1 forty pound bag of dog food for Lola.

The next day I spent $85 for her bed, food, treats, a new engraved collar tag and a few toys. A few weeks later a crate was bought. Brought her to the vet for a compplete check up, front line, second shots as she already had her first set done. The next month it was back to the vet for spaying and microchipping.

I don't keep track of what I spend on her but it does not matter to me how much I spend on her because she is worth it and that is what really counts.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

I don't keep track of much anymore. The vet care is at a discounted price, since I work for two places. I often get free heartworm prevention and flea prevention, so that saves me a BUNCH. Spay/neuter is between $35-50, if I have to pay anything. Same with dentals. Vaccines are $3-$5 each, depending on who's getting what.

I spend about $100/month on food, but that is for the five dogs, six cats and ferret. I buy toys and collars/leashes/vests/clothes randomly.


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Just this week? $500 on vet bills. For one dog (Blackie). Could have been another $500, but we opted not to do the biopsy surgery.
In the year and five months I've had Chloe? Close to, if not over, $800 in vet bills. 
Rose had a $2,000 vet bill when she was 3-4.

At least $80 on food per month. 

Vaccinations and physicals each year are around $100 per dog. 

And add in all of the nice collars, leather 6' leashes, harnesses, heavy duty chains, kennels, dog houses, bedding, beds, shampoo, meds, toys, treats, accessories....I don't even want to think about it.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I have no idea really...I've never added it up.

I spend about $140 a month for food...give or take. 
For 2 crates I've spent probably about $300 total for those.
Vet bills...I couldn't even guess...Its an average of about $150 every time I take one of them. I'll say about $600 a year for both.
I spend about $50 a month on Interceptor because of their weights they both take 2 pills at a time, so that is 4 pills I need a month.
I spend around $40 every 2 months for Cosequin.
Those are just the things I can think of...

I know the first 2 months I had Uallis, I spent about $1500 on him total...vetting...supplies...food. That is not including his purchase price.

I'm not sure I want to really think about how much I've spent on them any longer...it's a little depressing...lol


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Lol I just added all my bills up last night to see what it came out to. Between a couple groomings, food and medical being the biggest of them all it comes to just under $1500 for 15 months. I got him for free since he was a stray and his neuter was only $50. We've been to the vet at least once a month since I took him in. Good thing about him being small is a 15lbs bag of food lasts 2-3 months and he sleeps in bed so there was no crate cost. I'd say 80% has been medical related.

Edit: That's pretty good; $100 a month. Not as bad as I was thinking. lol


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I refuse to add it all up. I would probably faint. I've never had a huge emergency vet bill, though, it's all been routine stuff. But even routine stuff really adds up. Pets are expensive.


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

I've had dogs all my long, life & never worked it out. They're just part of the family.


----------



## 8 (Apr 4, 2006)

In the last 2 weeks we've spent over 600 dollars. 360 for boarding (both dogs and 40 dollars of that was for Zacks grooming) and yesterday we spent 300 dollars on Zacks vet visit.

On Zack we've spent a small fortune alone (and he is only a year old) on Sasha we haven't spent much at all (she is a very healthy dog)

I really couldn't tell you how much we spend on the a year. Or even a month. It varies


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

I just spent 188.00 at the vet yesterday and have to probably go back today and again on the 22nd 

we spent 7k alone trying to save our dobe 

between all 4 in the past few years....i would guess anywhere from 12,000 to 15,000


----------



## KarlKatzke (Oct 15, 2008)

My pups eat Innova, which costs me about $60 every month and a half per dog. Toys, training treats, etc. cost me about $50/month ... I'm fairly frugal because their meds together cost me about $100/mo -- Henry's on Reconcile and Eowyn needs Rimadyl because she has an allergic or other reaction to most other NSAIDs. 

This month, I blew my budget badly. Vet bills (not including normal medication) were over $300 due to Henry's neuter and some complications from that. 

I've spent less on my own food and medical care than I have in this calendar month on the dogs.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

I really don't know like per dog, they share treats and toys, sometimes use different crates or kennels. Let me give typically yearly estimate. 

*Food* $6000-10,000
*Shows* see above close to same
*Supplemental type stuff* $60-150
*Treats* not sure
*Toys* $150-300
*Collars* $100-200
*Vet Bills* don't even want to think about it
*Clothes* $100-150
*Houses* $500-800 
*Babysitting* $300-600
*Straw* (varies on price and with size) $42-80+
*Beds&blankets* not sure depends how many they chew up, how many I buy that are new dog beds, or used blankets/sheets or are home made. 
*Towels* I try to get the beach towels on sale, they've chew up the towels too
*Hardware* $50-400
*Vaccines rabies* (vet bill but I separete) $200
*others* $130-160
*Other stuff* Crates I have many now (thousands worth) so don't have to buy too often (sometimes they chew out) but if I do probably $30 to $200 or so, this is the same with kennels or tie out system sometimes still buy/make new ones. So it is a lot of money so far. Exercise equipment also adds up fast enough, I want to get a lure coursing machine next. 
*Medical Supplies* varies $75-250

I'm really not sure on a lot of things that I don't keep track of

If I had to do one dog for a year Zara would be one to use, although $ spend per dog varies. 

*Zara* a free dog doesn't mean free for life
*Trip to airport*t $170 
*Collar* $8
*Vet* $125
*Food* $250ish
*$553* some are more and some are less, like Samara's food bill is more then twice that amount per year

Looking at *Jaxon* since I co own him it hasn't been that much money to me
*Shows* over $200
*Food* $130ish
*Vet* $100
*Gas* (from when I have to get him) around $175 give a take a few $
Thats about it so far *$605*

There are always unforeseen things an unplanned vet visit, food cost going up, Samara chewing the phone line off the house, breaking or chewing up other things that have to be replaced, shampooing the carpets.



KarlKatzke said:


> My pups eat Innova, which costs me about $60 every month and a half per dog. Toys, training treats, etc. cost me about $50/month ... I'm fairly frugal because their meds together cost me about $100/mo -- Henry's on Reconcile and Eowyn needs Rimadyl because she has an allergic or other reaction to most other NSAIDs.
> 
> This month, I blew my budget badly. Vet bills (not including normal medication) were over $300 due to Henry's neuter and some complications from that.
> 
> I've spent less on my own food and medical care than I have in this calendar month on the dogs.


I had a girl named Eowyn before









As much as dog medication runs for us it is nothing compared to 1k a month for human meds!!! I can't imagine what it'd be like if dog hospital, visits and meds were the same as people.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

No idea. he is 5.5 years old now.
with vets, food, toys, treats he has probably cost me 7000 maybe more maybe less.

last summer alone int he span of a month he cost me almost a grand at the vets. clumbsy boy cut the end of his tail off in a window, so lots of vet time that month. I wanted to cry each time we went lol


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

We've had Shadow almost 10 years and Belle for 8 years. I'm not sure if I even wanna know, lol. Its probably well over $10,000, probably nearing $20,000, maybe more. No huge emergancy vet bills so far though *fingers crossed* just the routine spay/neuter, check ups, and small problems (mainly with shadow). And for the rest...I really have no idea, prices have changed over the years. What we currently are spending the most on is food and meds. Frontline Plus(6 mths a year), Interceptor (all year), Glucoseamine supplement(Belle only), Salmon Oil supplement(both dogs), and TOTW (food). The ammount would be somewhere in the ball park of... way too much, but they are worth it


----------



## Dooly (Nov 8, 2007)

So far $1,377.63 as per my Microsoft Money program for this year so far. 

Wow it adds up.


----------



## busyx3 (Sep 9, 2008)

We got Molly July 19 of this year.

So far ....

$50.00 for Molly
$69.00 bordetella & heartguard
$54.00 flea stuff that didn't work
$87.00 flea stuff that _does_ work
$87.00 vet bill for yeast/bacterica infection
$60.00 boarding fee
$15.00 mini grooming (that caused the $87.00 vet bill)
$25.00 clippers to do my own grooming
$2?.00 dog shampoo
$40.00 food (thank goodness I have a small dog!)
$35.00 toys & cute collars
$8.00 treats that make her puke
$11.00 patterns for dresses 
$12.00 dog brushes

She came with bed, shots and spayed

I'm NOT going to add all that up... I don't want to see it. And thank goodness my hubby doesn't know about this board!


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

At 1 y.o.

1200$ -Purchase
480 $- Vaccine and routine vet visits + microchip
200 $ - Neuter
200 $ - Toys
60 $ - Beds
100 $ -Leash and collars
640 $ - Food
300 $ - His plane ticket Montreal to Paris
100$ - Train tickets
-------
3280 $ and this year we'll start obedience school  dogs are expensive and so time-consuming ! but I would never give up my Akira for nothing.


----------



## twm (Oct 16, 2008)

after purchase from breeder, airline flights, carpet damage, vet bills, food, care, prescriptions, vaccinations, recent hospitalization, cleaning supplies, i would bet ive easily broken $15k  hes worth it. my best friend and companion for four years and counting


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

I choose not to think about this 

denial is a preferable state


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

*shakes head* not gonna think about it...........not gonna think about it....



With all of Chazz's health issues, along with routine medical and such for him and Buck.....


nope .... not gonna think about it.............


----------



## BetterDog4U (Jan 14, 2008)

I did the math on Chip shortly after his passing. 

I payed $150 for him from a registered breeder. 

He lived to be almost 15 1/2 years, and including food, vet bills, meds, toys, treats and equipment i figured that Chip cost me and average of $1.50 per day over his lifetime. Keep in mind that he was a very health dog and his only major health issue was periodontal disease in which he had to have 9 teeth pulled over the course of 5 years.

Neka has been at about the same so far.


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Too Much ...thank goodness they are worth it


----------

